# Networked DVR



## algie (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Am not very clued with the dreaded networking, and i am in need of some help pls.

I have two computers some 50metres apart, a raid system, networked printer, DSL router all working on cat5e network cables, a switch in the office where i work and a switch in the cattery office where my wife works. All this is working fine, no problems. I have just bought a 16 channel CCTV DVR and have installed the camera part ok, have local images on its dedicated monitor. I have connected the DVR to the local switch, but cannot get the DVR to be 'seen' by the network. 
The DVR has a DNS of 192.168.001.001 IP 192.168.001.006 Subnet mask 255.255.255.000 Gateway 192.168.001.001

Have to admit, i havent a clue how to make my network 'see' my DVR

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Algie


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

go to your pc
go to run and type cmd then hit enter
type ipconfig and hit enter.

Post your ip, subnet and gateware for review.


----------



## algie (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for response,


IPv4 Address 192.168.1.3

Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 192.168.1.1

Hope this helps, means nowt to me!!!!!!!!!

algie


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It appears someone already setup the dvr for networking.

You should be able to go into explorer and type 192.168.1.6 and the web interface should come up for the dvr


----------

